# The Turmoil a Sunday Halloween Causes



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Oh jeez. This is ri-goddamn-diculous. Check out this article:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...20041015/ap_on_re_us/halloween_on_the_sabbath


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Balls.

That is all.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

If they do that here in Mobile, AL... I'm going to write the newspaper to have them print my request that Christmas be moved to a more 'convenient' day for me. In addition, I want written PROOF that God himself wrote a rule somewhere that said we do nothing on "sunday." Hell, they didn't even know what a Sunday was in biblical times. Good grief.

Furthermore, God must be SO embarrassed by all this stupidity over a day of the week. A real Christian would "worship the lord" every day of his/her life, IMO.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

What irritates me about the whole thing is, they make such a big commotion out of "The Evils of Halloween," when by all rights, "Christians" shouldn't celebrate many aspects of the Christmas holiday because of their direct links to paganism. The Christmas Tree, for example. If you want to get technical about the whole thing, why is anyone getting presents on this day anyway? Isn't it supposed to be Christ's birthday? I don't recall it being a NATIONAL birthday. Try taking away Christmas and all it's ties to paganism from a "Chrisitain" home and see what happens. It won't be pretty. 

Halloween is just fine where it's at. If you don't want to celebrate All Hallows, don't. It's your perogative, just don't **** it up for everyone else who does celebrate it. I have plans for a party on Saturday because of people having to go to work on Monday don't need to do so with a hangover, As for Sunday, I have a whole lotta Monster goodness on tap and will most likely be doing it in my shorts and T-Shirt (after all, this is Florida we're talking about) and not a substitute Princess costume.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

This really makes me mad! So much that I am to ticked to even comment. GRRRRR :voorhees:


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*Having lived in the "Bible Belt" for 11 years this doesn't surprise me. However there are some churches in the north that are just as fanatical about Sunday Halloweens. It's funny when i was a kid we always had a Halloween party at our church. Now they wouldn't dream of it because of all this talk about how it is the Devil's Day. BULL. So I guess that means all those years as a kid when we had Halloween parties at church we were worshipping the devil? I don't think so. I think it is no more of a day for evil than what people try to make it now.*


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

Sinister said:


> What irritates me about the whole thing is, they make such a big commotion out of "The Evils of Halloween," when by all rights, "Christians" shouldn't celebrate many aspects of the Christmas holiday because of their direct links to paganism.


Nearly all the holidays are Pagan based, and there's so much REAL history to back up the whens, wheres, and whyfores. The Christians I know who don't freak out over it are very educated, so that may speak a lot for those who DO freak out over something they obviously don't know anything about.

Easter. Easter eggs. Fertility. Spring. Rebirth... it's all common knowledge that the first Christians created THEIR holidays to coincide with Pagan holidays in order to make conversion easier. But what cracks me up a little bit is that Paganism pre-dates Christianity, and it "just so happens" that the Christ dies, and then is reborn... around EASTER, a proven pagan holiday named after the goddess whose name is pronounced "Oyster" (spelled Oestre or Eastre... ). Hmmmnnn. Very interesting indeed. Coinkidink? I think not. 

I know "you" already know this, but it's too bad these radicals wont educate themselves enough to understand.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

The Conservative Christian Right, so exclusively activated by ‘Blind Faith’, make it impossible to have an open dialogue with them.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This should come as absolutely no surprise. Where I live, Halloween is being celebrated on Saturday; whereas in Pensacola which is the county over, it will be at its proper date.

Trick-or-Treating is going to be something like between the hours of 6-8 PM here, and in P'cola, it's whenever. I'm still waiting for the day when the town I live in abolishes the practice altogether. Buncha candy-ass killjoy's! Too bad we don't have that middle finger "smilie" we used to have on BADASS U.


----------

